# Floor Vent



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have read in the past where some were asking how to keep stuff from falling into the floor vents. We don' t have little ones so don't have the problem. Tonite at Walmart I saw floor vents with a filter box attached to it. It will filter the air and stuff couldn't go past the box. It might be what some of you have been asking about







.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool Doxie I'll have to chech them out 
I just had to replace one in the bunkhouse due to some of the fins broke on it

Don


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

OKay, I have tried to find a cover for the vents with no luck. Down here in Miami, FL there is not much of a need for furnace vents and kind find anyting. If anyone can forward me a link to something like this that would be great.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> OKay, I have tried to find a cover for the vents with no luck. Down here in Miami, FL there is not much of a need for furnace vents and kind find anyting. If anyone can forward me a link to something like this that would be great.


you should find what you need on Walmart.com or Lowes.com or something of that nature. If, not, I would be happy to look here for you .


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Although I bought mine at Home Depot, this is what I use:

Magnetic Vent Covers

Works great at keeping out debris.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We just strategically place rugs over the vents when not in use.

Dual purpose use for those cheap old rugs.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We don't use them in the OB but in the house we use filters that fit below the floor vents. They are a thin white in color mesh maybe 1/4 thick. I don't remember how they attach but they have caught everything from m&m's to coins let alone all the debris kids can produce. DW installs them and maintains so I have no clue but they are cheep and can be found at the chain hardware stores. I "think" they are taped to the underside of the louver vents we all have in the house but not sure.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw those at Walmart too AND also little white filter strips for inside the register some how. And of course the box filter thingy attached right to registers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> We just strategically place rugs over the vents when not in use.
> 
> Dual purpose use for those cheap old rugs.


us too!


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

We use the magnetic covers. They work great and seal the whole way around and best of all they stay put! After my son spilled milk down the vent in the kitchen, I placed the covers on all the vents then simply just take them off when we need the vent for heat. BTW: They also work well for "throttleing down" the air coming out of some of the more powerful vents...just move the cover to allow as little or as much air as you want to come from each vent.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

jbmanno said:


> We use the magnetic covers. They work great and seal the whole way around and best of all they stay put! After my son spilled milk down the vent in the kitchen, I placed the covers on all the vents then simply just take them off when we need the vent for heat. BTW: They also work well for "throttleing down" the air coming out of some of the more powerful vents...just move the cover to allow as little or as much air as you want to come from each vent.


As hot as that air coming out of those vents gets, I'd be afraid to use those for "throttling down" the air. Until I got adjustable/closeable vents, I had to put a frying pan over the one in my bedroom. It got so hot I could have COOKED on it. People have also gotten the decorative-vents with the plastic in it, and they melted.
Take care!
Darlene


----------

